# Efb



## brd64 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have been chemical free for three years, now I have the start of EFB. I would like to know how can I treat 
this ? Thanks for the help!:scratch:


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

Three options.

1. I read in the Bee Culture that re-queening will sometimes work.

2. Let the bees try and fix it. Sometimes when a hive gets on a good flow it will cure itself. 

3. Treat the hive with Terramycin.


----------



## brd64 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Jon B , I have already requeeded . I was tring to stay away from the chemicals I guess it will have to happen or lose the hive. Thanks again


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What about combining w/ a stronger, potentially more hygienic, hive?


----------



## brd64 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have thought about that but I have a lot of brood and eggs in th hive. My hive is two stories and deep frame. It is just not ramping up , so I looked thru it and found some brownish eggs starting. The foul smell is not there, so I feel that it may be in early stages.
Thanks for the reply sqkcrk


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Try a search on google (or other engine) on:
efb requeening


----------



## brd64 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Micheal Bush, I have searched and I have requeeded so I will wait for progress.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been looking into it too. First of all it doesn't mean that the hive is going to die every time. I suspect that I've had it off and on for years and just never knew what it was - they usually just get well. I know it can be bad too though.

Two other treatment free things that I have gleaned: 

Cage the queen inside the hive until there is no brood at all left in the hive - 24 days. That from my state apiary inspector. 

If there is not a strong flow going feed all the 1-1 sugar water they will take. That came from a search of the commercial forum on here.


----------



## brd64 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply David LaFerney. I will try it.


----------

